# any otome/ vn games that are translated in english?



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 26, 2014)

well.. first of all, thank you on the people who spend their utmost time and effort in translating japanese games.

if there's any games (VN, dating, otome, yaoi, etc etc) that are translated in english, can you please give me some titles. I already played hakuouki, sweet fuse and tokimeki memorial, love plus, love revo but I want more VN to read. ( I can understand a little bit of japanese when they are talking but I can't read it esp. the heroine's dialogue.)


Thank you!


----------



## Hargrun (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, well. While I was searching for some fan-made translations I ended up tripping over SEVERAL visual novel games, but very few otome games.

You could try some of these if you wish... Here is a good start: http://akatranslations.wikispaces.com/PSP+Translations

Also, if you want a game where you control a female character whose choices can change the course of the story you can try _Star Ocean: Second Evolution_. It's a jRPG with visual novel/otome elements, with several cutscenes and almost 100 different endings! :]


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 27, 2014)

*oh, i'll look into it. thanks!*

can you give me some vn games even if it is not on psp? xDD


----------



## Hargrun (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmmm... I don't know many titles, I just had some friends who are fanatics for this genre.

They live commenting to each other on the titles they finished, but I don't pay much attention...  I mean, I like to encourage some friends that are girls to become players with games like _Harvest Moon_ and _Summon Night: Swordcraft Story_ (games with girls as protagonists and/or "girly stuff"), but some of this stuff may frighten the new ones. (Visual novel subgenres...)

There are... Like, hundreds of visual novels games for PC. Some are even free and/or compatible with Mac and Linux! 

Have you tried the *TYPE-MOON* stuff? I can point you some places if you wish.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

well.. to be honest, I'm not into pc games because my pc works like hell. it's so slow sooo I really rely on consoles xDD 

I play harvest moon games too.. but after I got a child, I got bored lol. also I played almost of HM games ahaha

what Type moon are you talking about?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

Type Moon is in one word: Awesome. 'Nuff said. You should really play Fate/Stay Night and Tsukuhime. They are for PC, but you can use a converter and port it to DS or Android, and play using VNDS Interpreter, like me :3


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Ohhhhh COOOOOL! HAHAHAH I heard something like that.. something converting a pc game into DS but I'm quite busy at that time so it didn't stuck in my mind haha 

I'll try it. xDD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was also sceptical at first, but then one day I was bored, and I tried converting it to both, DS and Android, and wasn't disappointed. Converting can take a few hours (mine took 3 hours, with a good PC, and since you say yours is bad, it'll probably take about 5-6 xD). DS version takes about a second to load a voice, so it annoys you really fast, because game is full of voices. But Android version works great, I still use it


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I was also sceptical at first, but then one day I was bored, and I tried converting it to both, DS and Android, and wasn't disappointed. Converting can take a few hours (mine took 3 hours, with a good PC, and since you say yours is bad, it'll probably take about 5-6 xD). DS version takes about a second to load a voice, so it annoys you really fast, because game is full of voices. But Android version works great, I still use it


 

uhh, what you upload is the game called type moon right? hmmmm. (chuckles) the girl looks like a tsundere lol.

okayy.. uhhh.. basically..yeah.. I'll have to wait.. uhh.. 5..5..5-6 hours... gawd. that's too... long to wait. haha well.. if it works just fine then it's worth it. xD

okay.. i'll try doing it hahaha xDD i'm kinda choosy in playing games with voices. I want it to be perfectly aligned with the text. (I'm also like this when watching dvds. lol) so I'll try putting it in android. I wish it also has psp emulators. xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

Nonono, Type-Moon is the name of the company. Name of the novel is Fate/Stay Night. :3

EDIT: Yes, voices are perfectly aligned, but there are some small segments that get corrupted during the conversion process, so text appears as gibberish on some places, but nothing too big, maybe less then 0.5% of the game. But oh well, you can play it on the go, so a little bit of gibberish is nothing. And 5-6 hours of converting isn't nothing compared to over 80 hours of playtime it takes to finish all 3 routes of F/SN


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Nonono, Type-Moon is the name of the company. Name of the novel is Fate/Stay Night. :3
> 
> EDIT: Yes, voices are perfectly aligned, but there are some small segments that get corrupted during the conversion process, so text appears as gibberish on some places, but nothing too big, maybe less then 0.5% of the game. But oh well, you can play it on the go, so a little bit of gibberish is nothing. And 5-6 hours of converting isn't nothing compared to over 80 hours of playtime it takes to finish all 3 routes of F/SN


 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH okayy. I thought it's a game.. bummer. I'm ashamed. hahaha

well. one of my friends is a huge fate/stay night fanatic and I was informed that there's an ecchi or something mature happens there but he said that the storyline is awesome and I should not be bothered by it but.. I'm still bothered by it.. HAHAHA


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, there are some... H scenes in it, a few for each route :blushes:


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Well, there are some... H scenes in it, a few for each route :blushes:


 

O-Oh.. I can't play things like that because my mom goes crazy and she does random inspections in every part of the house.. including computers.. she has a eagle eye in these things. she'll go insane if she saw me playing mature games. (although I'm considered an adult now, it's in our culture that we are kinda conservative type of persons. especially the girls hahaha) but nothing can stop me reading good novels. hahaha! i'll take the risk if it's worth risking for. HAHAHA


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

I think there are patches that remove the h scenes, but only for pc. As for the Android/DS port, pics are censored, and VNDS Interpreter has a skip option


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

oh, I'll just use it then. xD thanks for the info btw.

first, i'll try finding that VNDS emulator xDD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh, just remembered, there's also a spin-off PSP game called Fate/Extra, It's a turn-based RPG, no h scenes, great story


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

is it heavy text based game too? haha. xDD 

oohh, I'll try playing it! good thing I still have my good o' psp. xD


----------



## ilman (Jun 28, 2014)

DanganRonpa: Trigger Happy Havoc has an English translation on the PSP and an official English Vita port.
Its sequel will also be getting a Vita translation, which is neat as both games are pretty damn ace.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2014)

iamKHEEMchi said:


> is it heavy text based game too? haha. xDD


Yep


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

ilman said:


> DanganRonpa: Trigger Happy Havoc has an English translation on the PSP and an official English Vita port.
> Its sequel will also be getting a Vita translation, which is neat as both games are pretty damn ace.


 

I already played the PSP ver. >.< I don't have a vita soooooooooo... *goes to a corner and cry*


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 28, 2014)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Yep


 

Awwwwrigght! okaay! I'll try it tooo!


----------



## earlynovfan (Jun 29, 2014)

A translation for the first Oreimo game on the PSP is almost done.
http://fuwanovel.org/novels/ore-no-imouto-ga-konna-ni-kawaii-wake-ga-nai


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 29, 2014)

earlynovfan said:


> A translation for the first Oreimo game on the PSP is almost done.
> http://fuwanovel.org/novels/ore-no-imouto-ga-konna-ni-kawaii-wake-ga-nai


 

Cool! I like that anime xDD


----------



## SuperrSonic (Jun 29, 2014)

A Toradora game for psp was recently translated.

http://www.romhacking.net/translations/2228/


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 29, 2014)

SuperrSonic said:


> A Toradora game for psp was recently translated.
> 
> http://www.romhacking.net/translations/2228/


 

I already finished playing ToraDora xD but thanks for saying it. xD


----------



## SuperrSonic (Jun 29, 2014)

Just noticed it's actually a year old and was only updated, my bad.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 29, 2014)

SuperrSonic said:


> Just noticed it's actually a year old and was only updated, my bad.


 

oh, and do you know Haruhi suzumiya no yakusoku? is it completed already?


----------



## earlynovfan (Jun 29, 2014)

iamKHEEMchi said:


> oh, and do you know Haruhi suzumiya no yakusoku? is it completed already?


 
It looks like it's about 80% done, tho maybe the page just hasn't been updated in awhile.
http://vndb.org/r1468


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jun 29, 2014)

earlynovfan said:


> It looks like it's about 80% done, tho maybe the page just hasn't been updated in awhile.
> http://vndb.org/r1468


 

I wish they can finished it because I read in some forums that they dropped the game.


----------



## Diag (Jul 7, 2014)

ever 17 is the best visual novel i´ve ever read and probably one of the best stories i know - they are from the same guy who wrote 999 (NDS) and virtues last reward (3DS, Vita), which are excellent vn´s too with some gameplay elements).. but i see ever 17 (no gameplay, just story) as a story masterpiece with one of the biggest mindfuck endings ever (pure genius :F)..

the pc version of ever 17 got an official english release some years ago, there is also a psp port but just in japanese  i still hope one day somebody will make a fan translation for this ^^ don´t know about the hacking stuff, but a new translation won´t be necessary (maybe just some small corrections from the pc version) ^^


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 18, 2014)

Diag said:


> ever 17 is the best visual novel i´ve ever read and probably one of the best stories i know - they are from the same guy who wrote 999 (NDS) and virtues last reward (3DS, Vita), which are excellent vn´s too with some gameplay elements).. but i see ever 17 (no gameplay, just story) as a story masterpiece with one of the biggest mindfuck endings ever (pure genius :F)..
> 
> the pc version of ever 17 got an official english release some years ago, there is also a psp port but just in japanese  i still hope one day somebody will make a fan translation for this ^^ don´t know about the hacking stuff, but a new translation won´t be necessary (maybe just some small corrections from the pc version) ^^


 
i'll try it. xD


----------



## Diag (Jul 19, 2014)

good choice ^^ it´s a long vn so be sure to play the true ending, because there a lot of wtf moments, it´s really worth it 

but i love all vn´s from this writer guy so far.. i´ve read 999, vlr, ever 17, remember 11 and never 7, next one will be i/o revision 2, and i´m really excited for this


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd recommend Princess maker (especially 4). Unfortunately, you have to know either Korean, Chinese, or Japanese.
There's an English gui patch available though. And guides around so you can understand most of the events.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Sep 7, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> I'd recommend Princess maker (especially 4). Unfortunately, you have to know either Korean, Chinese, or Japanese.
> There's an English gui patch available though. And guides around so you can understand most of the events.


 

_I heard about it but I'm not confident in my japanese skills. xDD_


----------

